# Change destination.



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Lately the Uber app will not let passengers or driver change destination once the trip is started. Anyone else experience this lately? Uber needs to fix it.

Passengers no longer even have the option to edit destination.
I have the option to edit the destination, when I try I get an error and it reverts to original destination.

This is very frustrating as I will often pick-up PAX at resorts and recommend better places to eat than their original choice. This works out good for me because i get a longer trip and 9 out of 10 times a decent tip because they are happy with my recommendations.

Is it an issue in my market only or every where?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Lately the Uber app will not let passengers or driver change destination once the trip is started. Anyone else experience this lately? Uber needs to fix it.
> 
> Passengers no longer even have the option to edit destination.
> I have the option to edit the destination, when I try I get an error and it reverts to original destination.
> ...


Wouldn't let me last time I drove, Sunday. 

It will let me get almpst there, it even gives the suggested addresses but won't let finalize the change.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

it happens sometimes here. i always assumed that uber had restricted their account for some sort of abuse.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Lately the Uber app will not let passengers or driver change destination once the trip is started.


Whats bad about that?

I pick up for my favorite run ... a two minute ride from WalMart to 'da hood' with a dozen bags of groceries and a screaming kid ... and as soon as she gets in it changes to a 40 minute ride.
That happened to me once and I just cancelled. As soon as it happened I saw it on my ap and cancelled. Then went off line. Then waited about two minutes and said, "Why did you do that?"
"Do what?"
"You cancelled the ride"
"No I didn't."
"Well, somebody did, and it wasn't me. What _did_ you do?"
Pause
As I pull over I say, "Well, somebody did something ... the ride is over."

Much discussion. Go ahead reorder .... 

Nope, not coming to me ... sorry.
Oh well, bye, get out.
Bye.
Good luck.
Bye.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Whats bad about that?
> 
> I pick up for my favorite run ... a two minute ride from WalMart to 'da hood' with a dozen bags of groceries and a screaming kid ... and as soon as she gets in it changes to a 40 minute ride.
> That happened to me once and I just cancelled. As soon as it happened I saw it on my ap and cancelled. Then went off line. Then waited about two minutes and said, "Why did you do that?"
> ...


I prefer the PAX to change destination in case Uber tries to question it. If they can't I do. If you don't change the address your waybill is incorrect if ever needed for Law Enforcement. If the PAX changes it they also see the updated price so there is no surprise. It also updates the map on the driver and passenger app incase they want to see where we are going.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I prefer the PAX to change destination in case Uber tries to question it. If they can't I do. If you don't change the address your waybill is incorrect if ever needed for Law Enforcement. If the PAX changes it they also see the updated price so there is no surprise. It also updates the map on the driver and passenger app incase they want to see where we are going.


If they make a change that a) they didn't talk to me about first, and b) it is one that I don't agree to .... then I do the above.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Are they able to add a stop? Maybe have them add a stop and just arrive yourself at the first stop even though you're not there and continue on to the next one?


----------



## Gary275 (Jan 26, 2018)

Funny you bring that up. Just had a pax yesterday and on most rides at least from Airport it now requires a PIN too. I picked up a pax and told her its a new thing, She said FINALLY. So goes on to tell me her story. Someone stole her ride at another airport, got in, asked driver to change the destination. $80 ride. Luckily for her she disputed with Uber cause she had to order another ride at same time and took that. Uber refunded her. Was it one of you guys ? LOL


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> I will often pick-up PAX at resorts and recommend better places to eat than their original choice.


So what you're really saying is that you recommend McDonalds over Burger King, right? 😁


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Whats bad about that?
> 
> I pick up for my favorite run ... a two minute ride from WalMart to 'da hood' with a dozen bags of groceries and a screaming kid ... and as soon as she gets in it changes to a 40 minute ride.
> That happened to me once and I just cancelled. As soon as it happened I saw it on my ap and cancelled. Then went off line. Then waited about two minutes and said, "Why did you do that?"
> ...


Hahahaha....LMFAO......HAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Gary275 said:


> Funny you bring that up. Just had a pax yesterday and on most rides at least from Airport it now requires a PIN too. I picked up a pax and told her its a new thing, She said FINALLY. So goes on to tell me her story. Someone stole her ride at another airport, got in, asked driver to change the destination. $80 ride. Luckily for her she disputed with Uber cause she had to order another ride at same time and took that. Uber refunded her. Was it one of you guys ? LOL


LOL!!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I pick up for my favorite run ... a two minute ride from WalMart to 'da hood' with a dozen bags of groceries and a screaming kid


I got a Wallyworld PU last week.... 3 pax, [fake] service dog, wheel chair + 2 grocery carts full...I simply slowed down, rolled the window to inform them they need an XL, not an uberX (no way all that can fit in), went around corner, waited, cancelled and rolled.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> Whats bad about that?
> 
> I pick up for my favorite run ... a two minute ride from WalMart to 'da hood' with a dozen bags of groceries and a screaming kid ... and as soon as she gets in it changes to a 40 minute ride.
> That happened to me once and I just cancelled. As soon as it happened I saw it on my ap and cancelled. Then went off line. Then waited about two minutes and said, "Why did you do that?"
> ...


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> Wouldn't let me last time I drove, Sunday.
> 
> It will let me get almpst there, it even gives the suggested addresses but won't let finalize the change.


Same here. Used to be a great way to get rid of a stacked ping when you were on a streak.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Lately the Uber app will not let passengers or driver change destination once the trip is started. Anyone else experience this lately? Uber needs to fix it.
> 
> Passengers no longer even have the option to edit destination.
> I have the option to edit the destination, when I try I get an error and it reverts to original destination.
> ...


Happened in Boston but i thought it was a glitch.

Then I read a driver post saying it is in response to complaints pax are adding stops after ride acceptance leading to excessive cancellations and complaints


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> So what you're really saying is that you recommend McDonalds over Burger King, right? 😁


I know the best restaurants on each side of each island. Pick up on south side of island for 1 mile trip, recommend a much better restaurant on other end of island. Get a 5-7 mile trip instead of a 1 mile trip. If they are first time visitors and not meeting other people I am about 95% successful in getting them to change their restaurant pick. Often get repeat PAX and they always thank me for my recommendations. Got to work it to my advantage.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Are they able to add a stop? Maybe have them add a stop and just arrive yourself at the first stop even though you're not there and continue on to the next one?


No they can't make any changes at all.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> No they can't make any changes at all.


Sat night I had one, I had to tap the suggested address several times but it did take it, eventually.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Sat night I had one, I had to tap the suggested address several times but it did take it, eventually.


Next one I get I'll try again I always give up after 3 tries.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I see there is an Uber Driver update in the IOS app store, I hate updating the first day updates are available, I usually wait 3 days at least. I'll do the update as well and see what happens.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> I know the best restaurants on each side of each island. Pick up on south side of island for 1 mile trip, recommend a much better restaurant on other end of island. Get a 5-7 mile trip instead of a 1 mile trip. If they are first time visitors and not meeting other people I am about 95% successful in getting them to change their restaurant pick. Often get repeat PAX and they always thank me for my recommendations. Got to work it to my advantage.


K, Arby's it is!


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Gary275 said:


> Funny you bring that up. Just had a pax yesterday and on most rides at least from Airport it now requires a PIN too. I picked up a pax and told her its a new thing, She said FINALLY. So goes on to tell me her story. Someone stole her ride at another airport, got in, asked driver to change the destination. $80 ride. Luckily for her she disputed with Uber cause she had to order another ride at same time and took that. Uber refunded her. Was it one of you guys ? LOL


Easy to dispute because Uber can check the gps on her phone and she wasnt in the right car during the trip.


----------

